# Superstar Billy Graham blasts CM Punk over RAW promo



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

The following was posted on Superstar Billy Graham's Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/billy.graham.790256: 

IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR CM PUNK 
I watch the last hour of WWE Raw last night. It was the worst excuse for a show I have ever seen! My agent Scott is tight with legendary World Champion Bruno Sammartino. Scott has told me that WWE has been calling Brunno regularly begging him to go into the Hall of Fame. Bruno has been polite but has always said no thank you. 

Tonight on RAW for the last 45 minutes of the show all they did was have CM PUNK talk, talk and more talk! The killer line came when Vince had Punk putting over his 314 straight days as world champ and then said and I quote, " you had people like Burno Sammartino , only wrestled in Madison Square Garden only wrestled one a month.” 

This was by far the biggest put down of Bruno ever. Why would WWE have Punk say that about someone they have been begging to go into the Hall of Fame for untold years? When that teenager looking CM Punk made that statement he was also talking about me, Ivan Kolloff , Stan Hanson etc. Find the re run and listen closely and answer me this my Facebook friends - How can they justify putting down a real icon like this, and not get called out on it? 

Any news sites can quote me on my statement below: 

CM Punk, I have lost all respect for you for nor saying no to the writers of the WWE for saying Bruno Sammartino only wrestled once a month in Madison Square Garden. You talk about one of the greatest icons ever in pro wrestling like he was a JOBBER??? You should be ashamed of yourself for not having the self-dignity to say NO to the writers on that line. That line you delivered indicates that I am a big loser like Bruno as well and insults me as I wrestled in the same era as Bruno. This only confirms more that I want my name out of the WWE Hall of Fame. 

How many monthly sell outs have you yourself drawn at Madison Square Garden? Not a PPV or the Raw TV show. Quit talking trash about Bruno. It’s an insult to him and all the wrestlers of his era including myself! 

Superstar Billy Graham

http://nodq.com/wwe/359699866.shtml


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Is this for real?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Somebody still think's it's real.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

talking about overreaction


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

EDIT: ahh nevermind i see it now..


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Does he not know that Punk is a heel?


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Somebody still think's it's real.


Can you stop speaking like you have been apart of the fucking WWE locker room. This guy has, you haven't. So stop acting like you know more than him.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like I need to see the Iron Sheik weigh in on this now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn you, Dementia.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Somebody who was once one of the biggest heels in the business should surely know a heat-gaining heel promo when they hear one. Blasting respected legends is one of the most tried and tested tricks in the book.

Shows just how good Punk is, and how powerful the promo was.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Billy Graham vs. CM Punk @ WM 30

Book it Vince.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pongo said:


> talking about overreaction


Did you read it? He was saying how Punk should have said "No" to the writers for such a disrespectful line. Oh if WWE made Punk say something about his precious indy buddies he would have ripped that script in half and told them to "fuck off" which he has done in the past.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

Shirley you can't be serious...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk is THAT good, it seems.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Its still real to him dammit!

Its a common issue with a lot of old school wrestling personalities they lost their grip on reality and often confuse their former kayfabe characters with real life.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

who cares. Fuck samartino


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CenaSux84 said:


> Did you read it? He was saying how Punk should have said "No" to the writers for such a disrespectful line. Oh if WWE made Punk say something about his precious indy buddies he would have ripped that script in half and told them to "fuck off" which he has done in the past.


Billy Graham? Is that you?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

CenaSux84 said:


> Can you stop speaking like you have been apart of the fucking WWE locker room. This guy has, you haven't. So stop acting like you know more than him.


The guy is taking wrestling WAY to seriously. Punk is a heel, he's going to bash legends. I highly doubt that Stone Cold would bash Punk is he called him out, or Taker, or Piper, or Ricky Steamboat would say anything negative about Punk playing a character. 

Hell, it's not like he said it on twitter or something, he was doing a WWE promo infront of a WWE audience talking about how his reign should be the best of all time. Typical heel 101.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Punk is truly the BiTW


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

El_Absoluto said:


> Its still real to him dammit!


Someone had to say it hahaha.


----------



## fiji00 (Feb 7, 2012)

lol sad, but its the truth. old fart.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

CenaSux84 said:


> Did you read it? He was saying how Punk should have said "No" to the writers for such a disrespectful line. Oh if WWE made Punk say something about his precious indy buddies he would have ripped that script in half and told them to "fuck off" which he has done in the past.


not a single word, i just tapped some random words on my keyboard


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> The guy is taking wrestling WAY to seriously. Punk is a heel, he's going to bash legends. I highly doubt that Stone Cold would bash Punk is he called him out, or Taker, or Piper, or Ricky Steamboat would say anything negative about Punk playing a character.
> 
> Hell, it's not like he said it on twitter or something, he was doing a WWE promo infront of a WWE audience talking about how his reign should be the best of all time. Typical heel 101.


I am mad because Punk is a hypocrite he has said (HIMSELF) that he has thrown scripts at writers face and ripped them up in their face if he didn't like it. Do you think if a writer told CM Punk to say "Tyson Kidd isn't even in my league" he would have said it? Nope he would of gotten pissy because it's his friend.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Bunch of crybabies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good lord. :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely owned Punkeye the Crackhead. Very good write-up. Punk DREAMS that he could ever sell-out an arena in the same way most WWE Champions before him have.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

CenaSux84 said:


> I am mad because Punk is a hypocrite he has said (HIMSELF) that he has thrown scripts at writers face and ripped them up in their face if he didn't like it. Do you think if a writer told CM Punk to say "Tyson Kidd isn't even in my league" he would have said it? Nope he would of gotten pissy because it's his friend.


Shut up. Your making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Absolutely owned Punkeye the Crackhead. Very good write-up. Punk DREAMS that he could ever sell-out an arena in the same way most WWE Champions before him have.


Only person in this thread/world that took it seriously. :lmao

Unless of course it's real to you too.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Absolutely owned Punkeye the Crackhead. Very good write-up. Punk DREAMS that he could ever sell-out an arena in the same way most WWE Champions before him have.


Oh look there's another one.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Absolutely owned Punkeye the Crackhead. Very good write-up. Punk DREAMS that he could ever sell-out an arena in the same way most WWE Champions before him have.


Please tell me you're trolling, man. PLEASE!


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

purple_gloves said:


> Shut up. Your making a fool of yourself.


Me a fool? Ha. Says the person who can't properly spell "You're"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CenaSux84 said:


> Me a fool? Ha. Say's the person who can't properly spell "You're"


*Says


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> *Says


Blame my shitty auto correct for that one.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Billy Graham...I thought he was a senile christian preacher?! Who should STFU. And is a racist homophobic stain on history.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brye said:


> Only person in this thread/world that took it seriously. :lmao
> 
> Unless of course it's real to you too.


No, I'm just not deluding myself into believing this "HEZ A HEEL DAT PISSES PPL OFF" crap.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> No, I'm just not deluding myself into believing this "HEZ A HEEL DAT PISSES PPL OFF" crap.


Don't need to delude myself. I watch it the same way I'd watch any other television show.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> No, I'm just not deluding myself into believing this "HEZ A HEEL DAT PISSES PPL OFF" crap.


Heels pissing people off! Fancy that.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

This thread is a sparkling gem of idiocy. I shall bookmark it immediately.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

CenaSux84 said:


> Blame my shitty auto correct for that one.


lmao, in what world is "say's" a word. Go away troll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fpalm He's a heel. Heels say edgy things. Get over it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk working these legends like they're marks! :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Punk working over the entire wrestling world.

unk


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

LOLOLOL. Oh geeeeeeeezzzzz "its still real 2 me dam it"!!!!! Old legends are 2 shitty to have OPinions. Im 20 year oldz and think graham is CNIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisterEvans (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't you just hate it when heels say disrespectful things about other people! It really, really upsets me to see Bruno Sammartino get insulted by a heel Champion! 

In all seriousness though, I didn't see this big of a reaction when Paul Heyman faked a heart attack in the middle of the ring? Or Jericho's alcoholic angle on Punk? 

There probably was some distaste to the above, but I can't remember seeing any former WWE Stars go ape shit in an interview about it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He's angry at that, but not mad that Punk insulted the King's near death experience? MUST BE A WORK!!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Fucking hell, you think he was 10 years old.

Sad.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol Punk's precious indy buddies? He grew up a WWE fan, and has been in WWE longer than he was in ROH (let alone been on many, many, more WWE cards).

I really cannot understand where Billy Graham is coming from with this. Unless this is an honest attempt to participate in the storyline, by taking a heel's comments seriously, I don't know what's going on here. CM Punk has talked sh*t about Rock, Austin, Cena, HBK, Bret, Hogan, EVERYBODY. This really is a joke. I can understand if old-school guys don't like the current product, its two different animals. But what Punk did is no different then the horrible things he says all the time. Graham thinks insulting Bruno is disgraceful? How about insulting the very fans who paid for tickets? Punk insulted them too, hell, he MOCKED them numerous times. Lol he mocks the crowds that CHEER HIM, he's a heel for Christ's sake.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol the Suerstar must have gone senile to the point he forgot there was heels in the business.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

WE GOT BILLY GRAHAM MARKING OUT!!! ALMOND JOY FOR EVERYONE! (you eat it for The Rock)


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Billy Graham isnt "blasting" anyone. Hes a Dinosaur with no input on the business anymore sitting on his ass at home like every other fan who likes to rant and rave about every little thing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brye said:


> Don't need to delude myself. I watch it the same way I'd watch any other television show.


I don't really understand what you just said.

In relation to the response(s) I've got, what is it about my posting that makes so many believe I'm so passionate about everything I say? That includes you, Brye, even though I'd expect you to know me a bit better.

It's like every time I make a post about Punk that is negative (even if it's sarcastic), I get a bunch of upset Punk marks yelling at me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't really understand what you just said.
> 
> In relation to the response(s) I've got, what is it about my posting that makes so many believe I'm so passionate about everything I say? That includes you, Brye, even though I'd expect you to know me a bit better.
> 
> It's like every time I make a post about Punk that is negative (even if it's sarcastic), I get a bunch of upset Punk marks yelling at me.


If you don't enjoy Punk, you don't enjoy the business, this is nothing new.


----------



## MisterEvans (Dec 17, 2012)

The Dude said:


> Billy Graham isnt "blasting" anyone. Hes a Dinosaur with no input on the business anymore sitting on his ass at home like every other fan who likes to rant and rave about every little thing.





> When that teenager looking CM Punk made that statement he was also talking about me, Ivan Kolloff , Stan Hanson etc.





> CM Punk, I have lost all respect for you for nor saying no to the writers of the WWE for saying Bruno Sammartino only wrestled once a month in Madison Square Garden. You talk about one of the greatest icons ever in pro wrestling like he was a JOBBER??? You should be ashamed of yourself for not having the self-dignity to say NO to the writers on that line. That line you delivered indicates that I am a big loser like Bruno as well and insults me as I wrestled in the same era as Bruno. This only confirms more that I want my name out of the WWE Hall of Fame.


You need to learn the definition of what blasting someone means.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

One of the most outlandish and envelope pushing heel in the business complains that someone went too far lmao. Ive seen it all


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

If I were Punk, I'd trash Billy Graham in my next promo just to grind the old man's gears some more.


----------



## Strike90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Reminds me of this. lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I find it funny people think what punk said was scripted by the WWE writers as hes said before vince allows him to write his own promos and that's fairly obvious when you compare his promos with anyone else in the company every week. When have those writers ever written a good promo? just look at that garbage Cena promo from earlier or any promo they write for the midcard talents like Kofi or Cesaro. Just all unmemorable shite. It wasn't the same people who wrote punks that's for sure.

Punk was clearly given time to say whatever he wanted (altho obviously the jist of it would have had to have been told to The Rock and Vince before hand) as it's clear The Rock was having to improvise parts himself when he kept repeating himself nearly every sentence in order to think what to say next and sweating buckets. He did well tho and managed to fit in his prepared jokes/catchphrases whilst also hanging with punk at the end of the promo. I doubt anyone is on punks level for off the cuff improvisation though and there should be a few more interesting exchanges between them before the Rumble.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

Strike90 said:


> Reminds me of this. lol.


good thing he's going to bleed to death on his own blood....


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

:lmao

You've got to be kidding me.

Graham sounds like the people who post on WWE.com for christs sake.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

JasonCage said:


> good thing he's going to bleed to death on his own blood....


hahaha right! after he cuts his toung out of course


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I feel like I need to see the Iron Sheik weigh in on this now.


Lmao I'd love to see this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Lemme get this straight. Superstar Billy Graham, who is like 20 years older than Ric Flair, is missing the point of a kayfabe promo? 


It can't still be real.....he's a former World Champion himself!! It can't still be...real...to.....him. *sighs* christ.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So it's still real to Billy Graham then? Because everything Punk says in that ring he totally means. On a related note Undertaker has confirmed there is a God and that Christianity is the right religion, yet Jindah Mahal still exists.


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

If in 20 years time someone cut the same promo on CM Punk. CM Punk wouldn't care at all.

Its scripted, hes heel, he is keeping you relevant by mentioning you, he is trying to put himself and the current product over which is what should always happen.

It sounds like a lot of insecurity.

Because these things are said for effect because he is heel. Just goes to show CM Punk is doing his job correctly. Because isnt the whole point of Wrestling about trying to prove yourself and being better than everyone else.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh dear. fpalm Sit down, Billy Graham.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't really understand what you just said.
> 
> In relation to the response(s) I've got, what is it about my posting that makes so many believe I'm so passionate about everything I say? That includes you, Brye, even though I'd expect you to know me a bit better.
> 
> It's like every time I make a post about Punk that is negative (even if it's sarcastic), I get a bunch of upset Punk marks yelling at me.


It seems rather forced at times, imo. Mainly because it comes so often and sometimes out of nowhere and many a time is something rather controversial.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Doesn't Billy Graham hate Bruno Sammartino though? I thought they had serious heat.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, It's still real to him. Butt hurt vets are always great for a laugh.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Hogan didn't seem to mind.



> "I think CM PUNK has stepped up and proved he can hold his own with anybody in the.ring.and anybody on the mic,he's on a roll. HH."


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

On a related note, how much truth is there to what Punk said? 

How often did these guys wrestle and were there any stipulation matches back then like TLC? I also probably have this wrong but weren't the matches they wrestled while still good, easier and less tiring in comparison to today where most champions know quite a few cruiser-weight maneuvers and impact stuff while back in the day it was more punching and grappling?


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> *The guy is taking wrestling WAY to seriously.* Punk is a heel, he's going to bash legends. I highly doubt that Stone Cold would bash Punk is he called him out, or Taker, or Piper, or Ricky Steamboat would say anything negative about Punk playing a character.
> 
> Hell, it's not like he said it on twitter or something, he was doing a WWE promo infront of a WWE audience talking about how his reign should be the best of all time. Typical heel 101.


Funny coming from someone on a wrestling message board. You know the community that puts everything under the microscope and his full of hypocrites out the ass.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao was he pissed when Orton was spitting in the face of Legends?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Superstar Billy Graham has a right to be upset. There are things that you say and things you don't say about the legends who made the business. If someone started bashing Stone Cold or The Rock, you can be sure people would be out there defending them. I remember Roddy Piper got pissed off with Vince Russo for calling guys like Hogan and Ric Flair and Himself dinosaurs, so you can see there is a line in wrestling.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Riddle101 said:


> I think Superstar Billy Graham has a right to be upset. There are things that you say and things you don't say about the legends who made the business. If someone started bashing Stone Cold or The Rock, you can be sure people would be out there defending them. I remember Roddy Piper got pissed off with Vince Russo for calling guys like Hogan and Ric Flair and Himself dinosaurs, so you can see there is a line in wrestling.


Russo is a writer with little respect for the business. I'm sure Piper didn't bat an eye at what Punk said, in fact I'm sure piper would have tossed in Gotch & Hackenschmidt in too.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Strike90 said:


> Reminds me of this. lol.


:jaydamn That's some strong shit there. All because Jericho called him a has been. 

Also, Punk's done his job again, so well that even legends are freaking out. Best in the world, indeed.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

people in wrestling need to get the fuck over themselves hahahaha


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Lemme get this straight. Superstar Billy Graham, who is like 20 years older than Ric Flair, *is missing the point of a kayfabe promo*?
> 
> 
> It can't still be real.....he's a former World Champion himself!! It can't still be...real...to.....him. *sighs* christ.


Kayfabe? Since when did Punk ever cut a fully kayfabe promo?

There are just some theme that you just don't ever go to when you're a cutting a promo in *CHARACTER*.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seems like Graham has an issue with Vince rather than Punk, Punk doesn't know or care about Graham. Unless SSBG is keeping the kayfabe going.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

How long till he realizes how retarded he is being and pulls a Nash?

"Umm yeah I am pulling the string...I am such a mastermind!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hawksea said:


> Kayfabe? Since when did Punk ever cut a fully kayfabe promo?
> 
> There are just some theme that you just don't ever go to when you're a cutting a promo in *CHARACTER*.


He was in character.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Strike90 said:


> Reminds me of this. lol.



I can't tell if hes a genius or just senile


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:lmao the ass-kissing on Billy's facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....191573767655660.65701.100004091136924&type=1


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I thought it was a great promo. Been a long time since i've seen a heel with more conviction in what they say then Punk. He makes you question which parts of what he says are a work and which are a shoot. No one else on the roster touches him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too lazy to see if someone mentioned this or not but Graham comes from an era where kayfabe was heavily protected. So I can see why he would be upset although he needs to get with the times.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, he got worked.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Old wrestlers getting worked.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

'it was the worst excuse for a show I've ever seen'

He must have been living under a rock the past 12 months.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BallinGid said:


> The following was posted on Superstar Billy Graham's Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/billy.graham.790256:
> 
> IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR CM PUNK
> I watch the last hour of WWE Raw last night. It was the worst excuse for a show I have ever seen! My agent Scott is tight with legendary World Champion Bruno Sammartino. Scott has told me that WWE has been calling Brunno regularly begging him to go into the Hall of Fame. Bruno has been polite but has always said no thank you.
> ...


415 days*** Someone make sure to tell em to get the correct number of days right next time when he's talking to the best in the world like that. IT'S DISRESPECTFUL.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

He's a heel who's trying to get booed by people who want to cheer him. He supposed to say things like this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Strike90 said:


> Reminds me of this. lol.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I think Superstar is overreacting here. But maybe there is more to this than we're know. Superstar has always been known to shoot on Vince Jr. about something.


----------



## Scandall (Sep 10, 2007)

Either a work or a very bitter old man.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Outoftouch.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't worry, all the little mutants will be here to stick up for Punk.

But seriously Punk is just being a heel. Being who he is, that's his character.

Wooo yeah!


----------



## scottyrussell316 (Aug 5, 2010)

If CM Punk brings this up that will be awesome.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Why is he so mad, was wrestling real back when he was involved?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Punk is right. If his championship reign goes until Wrestlemania, it will be more impressive than ANY of his reigns. Then and now are two completely different times and to do what he's doing now is much more impressive.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I love how he had the whole murder plot written out and read it out in detail. :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think if Punk had said the same thing in an interview or something that wasn't in kayfabe then maybe I could understand.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Colonel Angus said:


> Hogan didn't seem to mind.


Because Hulk Hogan knows,how much ever Punk brags his mouth on him,he will never be in his or Rock's level.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL, Billy Graham is a fucking mark. I literally have no respect for him. First the Jericho thing and now this. Holy shit man, Punk said that IN CHARACTER. Fucking moron.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam Knight said:


> Because Hulk Hogan knows,how much ever Punk brags his mouth on him,he will never be in his or Rock's level.


Why do you have to involve The Rock when he ain't even a part of this discussion ?


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Guy gives out his opinion and is slammed by a bunch of people who haven't ever seen him wrestle, 


ahh world, what have we come too...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can understand in this era, on RAW from time to time, they bring in a legend for a night, say a Bret Hart, the heel runs him down in a promo, then the legend gets his moment in the spotlight to get one over on the heel.

These old timers that the CM Punk character is running down doesn't have the forum to protect their characters and legacies.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Well bill graham THANK YOU FOR YOUR IRRELOVENT OPINION


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

CM Punk is a heel.He is supposed to disrespect legends?What else do people expect?


How about people look it from a different angle-He made people talk about a forgotten Legend,Bruno Sammartino.

I hope this happens next week on the final segment of Raw.

WWE announces A VERY SPECIAL PERSON has something for WWE Champion CM Punk.

Howard Finkle gets into the Ring and announces-PLEASE WELCOME THE LONGEST REIGNING CHAMPION IN THE HISTORY OF WWE,BRUNO SAMMARTINO.


Bruno Sammartino is about to cut a promo when he is interrupted by Punk.Punk puts over Bruno and then mocks Bruno.Bruno slaps CM Punk on the face.CM Punk is ready to destroy Bruno when Rock makes the save.

Rock will then cut a promo-Ladies and Gentleman,It's my honour to announce the first inductee into the 2013 Hall of Fame-The Living Legend,The Longest Reigning Champion in History of WWE and perhaps the Greatest Wrestler of All Time,Bruno Sammartino.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Billy Graham is just a bitter old crippled scamster. If he was still getting checks from the WWE, he wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

First Jericho. Now Punk. Graham might as well take on the world if he's going to take things so personally.

- Vic


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fuck Graham. Punk was right on that. He works 3 shows a week, and Bruno worked only one a month. The comparison was ok. No one could sellout arenas today, not even the Rock.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Billy Graham just owned CM Punk. Come on CM Punk get back on the mic and drop a pipebomb on Billy Graham


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, the rock cant sell out arenas? Wrestlemania 28 says hi


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

nmadankumar said:


> Ok, the rock cant sell out arenas? Wrestlemania 28 says hi




Not too mention he sold out Monday Night Raw and BTW revisionist history Punk, wrestler's back then worked 6 or 7 nights away sometimes more than once in the same day


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

I think hes gone over the top, and it was unwise making a big public thing about it, but if you get through all the ranting the core of his problem seems to be that one one hand, they are continually begging Bruno to accept an invitation to the hall of fame, and then on the other, trash him on the show.

I can see the point. Trash him in a heel promo ? Fine , its the business they all earned from.

But dont do it whilst kissing the guys arse behind the scenes to make money off him, thats just taking the piss.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

maybe he really didnt know punk is a heel, lol.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

old superstars who don't have the mind set of helping or evolving the business need to gtfo or shut it up. any former legend needs to look at Jesse Ventura on how to act 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh no, a heel said something bad about someone and praised himself. Unheard of!

I guess it hurt because it was true.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think he probably needs a chill a little. It was a promo done by the biggest heel in the company designed to get heat...which it did.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Grasping for attention. Superstar was quiet for a few months and this came ideally so he can vent a bit and get people talk about him.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

If he, himself started the message with 'IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR CM PUNK' it shows he's deluded right off the bat. Couldn't be less important to Punk.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Graham is only upset because Punk's comments were more than a little truthful.

Where was Graham the 23422342 times a heel criticized or mocked a legend? Oh, that's right, he didn't care because this isn't about legends. This about someone mocking legends with statements that are more or less true. Sammartino DID only work one match a month in Madison Square Garden, and Punk DOES work a much more rigorous schedule. Obviously that's due to the nature of the business, and we'll never know whether Sammartino could have survived the grueling contemporary schedule, but are Punk's comments really that far off base?

Sorry, Billy. The truth hurts. So does your body falling apart from 25 years of steroid abuse. C'est la vie.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This still makes me laugh. :lol

What a crazy old bastard.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Someone has been gotten to. You'd think that Billy would know what wrestling is about.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Still real to this delusional old fuck? What a sorry excuse if this isnt part of some angle...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Wrestlemania 29 = Cookie Puss vs Bruno Sammartino for the WWE championship COMING UP BITCHES!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

He's reacting just how Punk wanted people to react. He was pushing buttons throughout that promo.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Business changed Billy, but you didn't DAMMIT!!!


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Somebody still think's it's real.


It looks like you're missing the point here. Firstly, the tirade was awful. At 12 minutes, it was far too long, especially for someone with limited charisma like Punk, and especially since it led into an additional 15 minute extended promo with The Rock. But the point is, WWE are treading dangerous territory with promos like this. When the ratings dip, break the fourth wall. WCW did this just before it died - Russo trying to work the smarks: "THIS WASN'T IN THE SCRIPT!!" - Tony Schiavone on half-baked pseudo-shoots. That's a bad sign. You don't fuck with kayfabe! And you especially don't do it over the course of 12-15 boring minutes where the wrestler is forced to repeat himself 3-4 times.

This didn't work with Russo in WCW and it won't work with WWE now. Because all those kids in the audience and all the casuals in the world haven't got a fucking clue what Punk is talking about.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Punk is truly the BiTW


Dat Rocky Picture


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What a mark.

Tbh, I'm surprised no one got more up in arms by the fact that he called himself god. Punk is playing his delusions of grandeur to the T at the moment, so much so that it's starting to rustle some jimmies.


> It looks like you're missing the point here. Firstly, the tirade was awful. At 12 minutes, it was far too long, especially for someone with limited charisma like Punk, and especially since it led into an additional 15 minute extended promo with The Rock. But the point is, WWE are treading dangerous territory with promos like this. When the ratings dip, break the fourth wall. WCW did this just before it died - Russo trying to work the smarks: "THIS WASN'T IN THE SCRIPT!!" - Tony Schiavone on half-baked pseudo-shoots. That's a bad sign. You don't fuck with kayfabe! And you especially don't do it over the course of 12-15 boring minutes where the wrestler is forced to repeat himself 3-4 times


No, that wasn't the point. Feel free to call it awful by all means, but there was nothing kayfabe breaking about Punk's promo.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

hasbeens should be happy their names are still remembered on live television.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Kayfabed innuendo over Daniel Bryan being relegated is a much bigger problem.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

He might be a HOF'r in this business.. but its still real to him DAMMIT!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*For those who are on hero mocking Graham for "thinking it's real" I think you're missing the point. Punk obviously believed what he said about Bruno, otherwise he wouldn't have said it because let's face it he's not the kind of guy who'll say stuff he doesn't mean.

With that in mind, Graham is looking at this from the real life stand point as CM Punk is the current poster boy of the company and he's bashing the guy who was the poster boy in the 70s. Graham is pointing out how disrespectful it is for somebody like Punk to insult somebody like Bruno who was a massive star in pro-wrestling and often sold out arenas, something Punk's generation fail to do.

You've got to respect Graham for his opinion because he's right, to an extent and so is Punk. This is what makes pro-wresting such a great entity.*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *For those who are on hero mocking Graham for "thinking it's real" I think you're missing the point. Punk obviously believed what he said about Bruno, otherwise he wouldn't have said it because let's face it he's not the kind of guy who'll say stuff he doesn't mean.]*


What, according to who? You're saying that about someone that steps into character every Monday, remember. And of course it's genuinely disrespectful, that's the entire point and not the first time it's happened. For WWE, nothing is sacred.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Does Graham usually post in kayfabe over Facebook?


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha. I always find it funny what people post on the internet, not sure any one of you would talk shit to Billy Graham's face though. How about some respect for legends like Billy Graham. The Rock likes to do his little rhymes, guess who did it first? Billy Graham. Without Billy Graham there wouldn't have been a Hulk Hogan and numerous other guys.

What CM Punk said shows something. It shows how terrible wrestling is now compared to how it was. How many people have we seen recently saying "I'm bringing prestige back to this title", "I'm going to be better than this guy or that guy". It just goes to show what a sorry state of affair the current product is in, and the WWE knows it, lol. That is the best frickin' part.

I'm glad I watched RAW with a sky + remote in my hand, because I didn't have to go through some of that dreadful shit. The last 5 mins of RAW were great, but even the opening bit of Rock vs Punk was crap. I hate how it seems Rock has to dumb himself down, I don't like how he comes out does his catchphrases and then tries to get something to trend. Where is the entertaining Rock who could also be serious?

And for the upcoming comments saying, "blah blah, you'll be here next week, stop complaining". Why should I have to accept average? I love wrestling, everyone on this site does, and I will stick through it thick and thin. But maybe I'm delusional enough to think that if enough people are sick of the product and ask for something more, something better that WWE will actually listen. Sad to say, but I don't see how it can get better until someone else takes over from Vince. The same Vince who led the greatest booking team of all time in the Golden Era, is now booking this shit.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if Kurt Angle sees Billy Graham and is unnerved by his certain future as the bizarrely self appointed protector of pro wrestling's "integrity"


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk has surpassed Graham and he knows it. Don't hate the player, Superstar.


----------



## scottyrussell316 (Aug 5, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Not too mention he sold out Monday Night Raw and BTW revisionist history Punk, wrestler's back then worked 6 or 7 nights away sometimes more than once in the same day


He said one time a month because he is a heel they lie GET IT? Some of you scare me because to me it's entertainment but I am guessing it's still real to some of you.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> CM Punk is a heel.He is supposed to disrespect legends?What else do people expect?
> 
> 
> How about people look it from a different angle-He made people talk about a forgotten Legend,Bruno Sammartino.
> ...


As awesome that this sounds. This simply won't happen.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao

Poor guy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jericho responded to him. Look at my sig.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

ValentinezXifax said:


> I wonder if Kurt Angle sees Billy Graham and is unnerved by his certain future as the bizarrely self appointed protector of pro wrestling's "integrity"


I expect a Kurt Angle tweet coming these days


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 15, 2012)

Attention whore.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Jericho responded to him. Look at my sig.


That's why Jericho is The Best in the World at what He does, including Tweeting.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Jericho responded to him. Look at my sig.


There goes my hero. *slow clap*


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw that tweet from Jericho just a bit ago, and I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

epsecially funny when you know Billy Graham did a shoot video on jericho a some time ago.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hehe, this proves that Punk did a wonderful job on Raw. Kudos too for Heyman's reaction.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems he's using anything these days to continue his petition to have himself removed from WWE's Hall Of Fame, and that's the jist of what I took from today's rant.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

would it be the end of the world if bruno sammartino wasnt in the wwe legends. its gonna happen sometime even if its after he dies. he should man up anyway if it wasnt for vince and his dad he wouldnt be an old skool 'legend'


----------



## DontGetFresh (Jan 5, 2013)

In other news... Bruno don't give a F***!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Superstar Billy Graham is a legend and its true that every wrestler in WWE wouldn't be there if it wasn't for guys like him and Sammartino. But jesus christ is this guy overreacting. It's almost like he forgets that Punk is saying those things in character and is being the typical heel trying to put himself over by comparing himself to wrestlers of the past. Jericho is right, Graham should stop being such a mark.

I also watched the video he made on Jericho and I've got to say I've lost a lot of respect for Billy Graham. I can't believe I'm saying this but he should take a lesson from what Hogan said about Punk's promo this monday.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Heel.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

CM Punk spoke the truth about them performing much less than the current talent does, they do allot more now, here is some stuff from 1970, just once a month they wrestled: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/results/wwelive/_1970/


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Billy Graham, taking this shit seriously since 1975.


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

BitW


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

That's a huge diss. Punk and his fans must be crying over this as another legend (like The Rock) has bashed Punk calling him useless. The ratings don't lie. When Cena's headlining how come the fans are more interested in that and more people tune in then Punk?

A prime Billy Graham would jack Punk up in a one on one fight too.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ChrisPartlow said:


> That's a huge diss. Punk and his fans must be crying over this as another legend (like The Rock) has bashed Punk calling him useless. The ratings don't lie. When Cena's headlining how come the fans are more interested in that and more people tune in then Punk?
> 
> *A prime Billy Graham would jack Punk up in a one on one fight too.*


Punk by flying triangle choke. While its true wresters back in the day were 'tough guys', Billy Graham was no Antonio Inoki, he was just a jacked up bodybuilder and football player on steroids, whereas Punk trains BJJ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reminds of the people that still flip out over the nWo's Arn Anderson parody. 

You do know it isn't real, right? You also know that it is the bad guy talking, right?


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Punk by flying triangle choke. While its true wresters back in the day were 'tough guys', Billy Graham was no Antonio Inoki, he was just a jacked up bodybuilder and football player on steroids, whereas Punk trains BJJ.



walking on the treadmill while eating a protein bar isn't training.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ChrisPartlow said:


> That's a huge diss. Punk and his fans must be crying over this as another legend (like The Rock) has bashed Punk calling him useless. The ratings don't lie. When Cena's headlining how come the fans are more interested in that and more people tune in then Punk?


Except Cena has been the focus of the show for most of Punk's reign, so technically if you want to blame the decline on ratings on one guy it would be him. Also, Punk was one of the reason the last hour of last Monday's show did so well in the ratings.



> A prime Billy Graham would jack Punk up in a one on one fight too.


Billy Graham was one of the first to bring steroids into wrestling, which eventually fucked up the business. Championing him as some sort of tough guy hero isn't a great decision.


----------



## BrahmaBull2.0 (Jun 20, 2012)

lol billy needs to chill the fuck out and the majority of punk's promo was truth


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Punk trains BJJ.


No, he doesn't. Stop spreading fake rumors


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> No, he doesn't. Stop spreading fake rumors


He's also a Muay Thai expert dontcha know, kayfabe rules.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> No, he doesn't. Stop spreading fake rumors


Yes, he does. He trains with Rener Gracie.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

What did The Iron Shiek have to say bout it.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Loved Jericho's response, but I'm guessing from seeing Graham's monotonous rant on him that there's no love lost between the two of them.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## utrex (Feb 26, 2007)

Billy shut the fuck up
he had along dipute with WWE and want make some noise to make us remind his name again
go to ur grave


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

*Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

Superstar Billy Graham recently ranted on CM Punk's RAW promo, which he was clearly not a fan of. Chris Jericho caught what Graham posted on his Facebook and gave him the following advice on Twitter…

Dear Superstar Billy Graham, Shut the hell up and stop being such a mark. Your Pal, Chris Jericho

For those who may have missed it earlier, WWE Hall of Famer Billy Graham posted the following message on his Facebook yesterday…

IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR CM PUNK

I watch the last hour of WWE Raw last night. It was the worst excuse for a show I have ever seen! My agent Scott is tight with legendary World Champion Bruno Sammartino. Scott has told me that WWE has been calling Brunno regularly begging him to go into the Hall of Fame. Bruno has been polite but has always said no thank you.

Tonight on RAW for the last 45 minutes of the show all they did was have CM PUNK talk, talk and more talk! The killer line came when Vince had Punk putting over his 314 straight days as world champ and then said and I quote, " you had people like Burno Sammartino , only wrestled in Madison Square Garden only wrestled one a month."

This was by far the biggest put down of Bruno ever. Why would WWE have Punk say that about someone they have been begging to go into the Hall of Fame for untold years? When that teenager looking CM Punk made that statement he was also talking about me, Ivan Koloff , Stan Hanson etc. Find the re run and listen closely and answer me this my Facebook friends – How can they justify putting down a real icon like this, and not get called out on it?

Any news sites can quote me on my statement below:

CM Punk, I have lost all respect for you for nor saying no to the writers of the WWE for saying Bruno Sammartino only wrestled once a month in Madison Square Garden. You talk about one of the greatest icons ever in pro wrestling like he was a JOBBER??? You should be ashamed of yourself for not having the self-dignity to say NO to the writers on that line. That line you delivered indicates that I am a big loser like Bruno as well and insults me as I wrestled in the same era as Bruno. This only confirms more that I want my name out of the WWE Hall of Fame.

How many monthly sell outs have you yourself drawn at Madison Square Garden? Not a PPV or the Raw TV show. Quit talking trash about Bruno. It's an insult to him and all the wrestlers of his era including myself!

Superstar Billy Graham 

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/12742/chris-jericho-to-billy-graham-shut-the-hell-up-mark

Breaking news


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


>


Thats what annoys me the most when people say " oh I could take CM Punk in a fight"...like fuck you could...he would kick your head right off your fucking shoulders before you landed a punch...internet tough guys are funny....


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

CM Punk is playing a heel, and so he was trying to draw heat for himself. For all we know, he might be Bruno Sammartino's biggest fan.

If the wrestling business back then had more PPVs and television exposure like what is comparable to today, Bruno would not have had an 8 year title reign. The title would have been taken off of him far more often. He would have been more like a main eventer in the John Cena mold, where the title would have been hotshotted around while he was the top face.


----------



## Latex0r (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

grumpy old man


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

*Chris Jericho is infamous for being an arse hole and towing the company line, if anyone's a mark it's him.*


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

There's a difference between playing a heel and shooting and we all know Punk loves shoots. I think Punk truly believes what he's saying.

And even if it's a work and he's just being a heel, Graham has a point: How many sold-out MSG shows does Punk have on his resume?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

His name is not Mark, its Billy. unk2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*



just1988 said:


> *Chris Jericho is infamous for being an arse hole and towing the company line, if anyone's a mark it's him.*


Jericho is infamous for being an open mind. He just doesn't comment on anything other than the companies he's been in.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

Proof that Punk is an expert at his craft, at this stage people can't tell if he is serious or not unk2 



-Extra- said:


> His name is not Mark, its Billy. unk2


I laughed unk2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

if punk truly believes what he is saying, then he's delusional. he is one of the worst champions in history.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*



Oxitron said:


> Jericho is infamous for being an open mind. He just doesn't comment on anything other than the companies he's been in.


*
You're obviously a Jericho mark, willing to stick up for him and agree with whatever he says. All you need to do is look back to the video of him punching a woman and you can see he's a prick. You can try and justify that any way you want.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*



just1988 said:


> *
> You're obviously a Jericho mark, willing to stick up for him and agree with whatever he says. All you need to do is look back to the video of him punching a woman and you can see he's a prick. You can try and justify that any way you want.*


I actually don't find Jericho entertaining at all, however I like his shoot interviews.

And lol if you're one of those people who believe just because a girl is a girl you can't retaliate after she physically assaults you.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*



just1988 said:


> *
> You're obviously a Jericho mark, willing to stick up for him and agree with whatever he says. All you need to do is look back to the video of him punching a woman and you can see he's a prick. You can try and justify that any way you want.*


I've never heard any of Jericho's peers say even one negative thing about him, and they probably know him a tad bit better than you do. Just sayin'.

Anyway, Jericho's right. You'd think Billy Graham, of all people, would know better than to get butthurt by this. Guess not.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

Graham then complained that Barrett had been rather arrogant towards Steamboat and that wasn't nice, and that some people has said the crowd sucked and that was just mean, he then asked where he was and randomly fell asleep.

Jericho hit the nail on the head really.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

billy graham is being stupid punk respects wrestlers from the past hes just playing a role. He really showed disrespect by wearing pink tights in tribute to macho man and showed lots of disrespect talking about all time greats he would love to wrestle at comiccons. 

punk must be the devil unk4 lol


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

I thought it was'nt real....lol


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

Billy Graham is just mad that VKM stopped paying him $75K to sit on his ass. If VKM gets the WWE Network off the ground he should really hire Billy & Bruno and put them on the WWE Network staff making $100K per year


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

Im getting mixed messages from Jericho


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*

Fucking LOL at the fact that Graham took it seriously. It was a fucking promo by a heel to get heat. Still real to him damn it!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho To Billy Graham - 'Shut The Hell Up, Mark'*



just1988 said:


> *Chris Jericho is infamous for being an arse hole and towing the company line, if anyone's a mark it's him.*


Do you even know what a mark is? 

Billy Graham is clearly being a total mark. Taking a KAYFABE promo waaaay too seriously. Jericho is a 100% right as usual


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

animus said:


> As awesome that this sounds. This simply won't happen.


I know it won't happen.But it would be awesome if it happens


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Hordriss said:


> Somebody who was once one of the biggest heels in the business should surely know a heat-gaining heel promo when they hear one. Blasting respected legends is one of the most tried and tested tricks in the book.
> 
> Shows just how good Punk is, and how powerful the promo was.


I don't normally do this, but, (ahem) THIS!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait till Punk crushes Ric Flair on the mic, that old has been needs to go away for good, but not before getting Punked like a bitch. As for Graham, who really cares what he thinks. He hasn't been relevant since the late 70's.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Are we still doing the whole "Bigger size = better fighter" line again?

You can have the most chiseled body this side of Earth has ever seen but if you don't know how to fight, you'll lose every time. Then again I'll assume it's just people who watch action movies thinking that applies in real life.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> Thats what annoys me the most when people say " oh I could take CM Punk in a fight"...like fuck you could...he would kick your head right off your fucking shoulders before you landed a punch...internet tough guys are funny....





Evil Peter said:


> Yes, he does. He trains with Rener Gracie.



The only thing that's funny is your ignorance. BJJ is ground fighting not fucking kick-boxing or something. CM Punk is not a real MMA fighter. The only "proof" you guys have is that shitty video with Rener Gracie which made me laugh my ass off, because you guys keep posting it like it's the ultimate proof or whatever. Newsflash : it doesn't prove anything. Go to Wikipedia, it says nothing about him being a MMA fighter. Just because he "trained MMA" doesn't mean anything. Alberto Del Rio was a REAL MMA fighter.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't think they are saying he is an MMA fighter. They're saying he can fight and probably whip most of these people's asses that think he couldn't because of his "size".


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

This forum gets worse every passing day.

OT: Jericho being correct as per.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> The only thing that's funny is your ignorance. BJJ is ground fighting not fucking kick-boxing or something. CM Punk is not a real MMA fighter. The only "proof" you guys have is that shitty video with Rener Gracie which made me laugh my ass off, because you guys keep posting it like it's the ultimate proof or whatever. Newsflash : it doesn't prove anything. Go to Wikipedia, it says nothing about him being a MMA fighter. Just because he "trained MMA" doesn't mean anything. Alberto Del Rio was a REAL MMA fighter.


You're apparently the ignorant one since you seem to have real trouble separating what BJJ and MMA is. Training BJJ doesn't in any way mean that you're training for MMA, that's a completely separate step to take. I haven't seen anyone here say that Punk is an MMA fighter either, and I certainly haven't done so myself. I'm not saying that he hasn't ever taken any MMA training sessions because I know nothing about that (I doubt it though), but I do know that he's tried kempo and muay thai.

And no, there's plenty of other sources than the Gracie Breakdown that Punk trains BJJ. For example Punk is featured in a small article on Gracie Academy where it says that he trains regularly with Rener. It can be found here.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

The Superstar knows that CM Punk doesn't write his own promos. He has writers who evidently are big fans of mid 90s rap (arms too short to box with god was stolen from Nas)


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> The Superstar knows that CM Punk doesn't write his own promos. He has writers who evidently are big fans of mid 90s rap *(arms too short to box with god was stolen from Nas)*


 Or, you know, a poem published in 1927.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Or, you know, a poem published in 1927.


It's actually a sermon, but yeah these people that think Nas came up with the line all by himself and that Punk stole it from him are laughable. People need to learn their facts before posting.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Does it really matter? Fact is, Punk delivered it perfectly and put the exclamation point on how big this match will be. It's pro wrestling. Everything is recycled.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

HEELKris said:


> No, he doesn't. Stop spreading fake rumors


As other posters have already pointed out he does, he's no Marcelo Garcia, hell he even says he doesn't have much time to train BJJ and gets subbed alot, but fact of the matter is he trains. Now his kayfabe Muay Thai seems to be a whole different story.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

We should just refer to him as Billy Graham.

He's no Superstar. He's just an old fart that took one too many piledrivers(botched ones) to the head.


I mean it never crossed his mind that the bit/insult toward Bruno was VINCE's doing?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

This shit is seriously hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scottyrussell316 (Aug 5, 2010)

Heels in professional wrestling have always gotten heat by talking trash about legends that came before them it's smart heat. Superstar Billy Graham needs to realize it's not real.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Shouldn't graham be blasting vince for making punk refer to bruno's reign?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone ever think maybe in his own way he is trying to help punk? keeping it "kayfabe" but he is old so it did not come off as well?

Maybe its cause he feels (rightfuly so) that while yes they did not always defend the title, they had it hardar, on and off the spot light.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

glenwo2;12497554
I mean it never crossed his mind that the bit/insult toward Bruno was VINCE's doing?[/QUOTE said:


> Yes, he does. He criticizes Punk for not telling the writers (therefore Vince as well) "No". And he's got a point with that.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Jesus christ Graham is butt-hurt senile old man. His recent posts taking shots at Y2J are ridiculous.



> Billy Graham
> 13 minutes ago
> Jericho also bashed The Superstar and other wrestler in his book for speaking out against his “good friend” child and wife murdering coward Chris Benoit, who Jericho still speaks highly of to this day.





> Billy Graham
> 24 minutes ago
> Background on The Superstars “heat” with Chris Jericho
> The Superstar knew the extremely talented World Champion Eddie Guerrero since Eddie was 16. Graham greatly admired and respected Eddie. Chris Jericho openly had a problem with Graham being at Eddie’s funeral.
> ...





> Billy Graham
> about an hour ago
> I need to find out what the always disrespectful Chris Jericho tweeted about me this week so I can respond. He has a long history of taking cheap shots at me. If any of my Facebook friends have the quote please post it on my wall.



Some people that comment on the posts are extreme ass-kissers too. I'm too lazy to quote them.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS: PUNK HASNT WORKED TO A SCRIPT EVER YOU FOOL.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> The only thing that's funny is your ignorance. BJJ is ground fighting not fucking kick-boxing or something. CM Punk is not a real MMA fighter. The only "proof" you guys have is that shitty video with Rener Gracie which made me laugh my ass off, because you guys keep posting it like it's the ultimate proof or whatever. Newsflash : it doesn't prove anything. Go to Wikipedia, it says nothing about him being a MMA fighter. Just because he "trained MMA" doesn't mean anything. Alberto Del Rio was a REAL MMA fighter.


I didn't say he was an MMA fighter you moronic fuckwit. I said that he has trained, albeit roughly, in martial arts. due to this training he could kick every internet tough guys head off their shoulders. can you kick as high as him? no. do you know how to utilize a choke maneuver ? probably not. at the end of the day he has more experience than you who talks about him being 'skinny fat' etc.

also Del Rio could also kick your head off your shoulders fyi.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> *Anyone ever think maybe in his own way he is trying to help punk? keeping it "kayfabe" but he is old so it did not come off as well?*
> 
> Maybe its cause he feels (rightfuly so) that while yes they did not always defend the title, they had it hardar, on and off the spot light.


What?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've always been a fan of Superstar's career in wrestling...but this is typical behavior from Graham at this point. I wish he'd just keep his yap shut and stop tarnishing his own legacy and that of those around him. You know, protect the business.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

WallofShame said:


> Damn you, Dementia.


:lmao


----------



## lukas989 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Anyone ever think maybe in his own way he is trying to help punk? keeping it "kayfabe" but he is old so it did not come off as well?
> 
> Maybe its cause he feels (rightfuly so) that while yes they did not always defend the title, they had it hardar, on and off the spot light.


I thought this too, but maybe a little less help Punk and more help Supertwat Billy Graham. Gives me a bit of that limelight mutha fucka or whatever.


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

Then Chris Jericho responded to Billy Graham.

Dear Superstar Billy Graham, Shut the hell up and stop being such a mark. Your Pal, Chris Jericho".​


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

CM punk's promo with Rock was fantastic last week. With that said I see where Superstar is coming from. I think some in the IWC might be jumping the gun to call the man a mark for voicing his opinion.

It is obvious he takes issue with the comment because he feels that if the company wants to put Bruno in the HOF and then on the other hand have its champion degrade his run as champion it's a slap in the face and fake attempt to celebrate him in a HOF ceremony. You got to realize these guys understand how Vince Mcmahon works too. Just like when Warrior didn't want to play ball with the company we see the company release "The Self Destruction of The Ultimate Warrior" or to get Bret back on board the company threatened to come out with "Screwed: The Bret Hart Story".

Him taking issue with Punk for not turning down this aspect of the script(I agree with those that the writers never came up with this and Punk was just coming up with certain things to say to make up the time as it was getting long winded). I don't see what the problem is. He probably believes that this era and future generations would start believing his era was not that big a deal or had little influence on the business. I would like to know if CM Punk ever had double booking in two cities defending the title like Hogan even did in the 80's. As someone said Hogan giving props to Punk is okay because he knows Punk can't lace his boot. If Hogan wouldn't job to Bret Hart he sure wouldn't job to Punk in his prime.

If you really listen to CM Punk's promo the way the IWC is defending him is exactly what he is talking about controlling the audiences. The difference with something like this and Steamboat/Barrett is as someone said the old school guys can't protect their names since they aren't in the company anymore. Anyways, I think it's great that it is creating interest in the championship and its legacy.

BTW, Jericho is a troll and is doing the same thing he accuses Billy Graham about. Why does he care what Superstar thinks? He likes the online attention too. It's funny as not long ago he said CM Punk's reign and length mean nothing and that Ryback should get the title. Yeah, good long term thinking as we wouldn't have his monster match up everyone is talking about now. He wanted Ryback to win like a mark too lol.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

People still fondly remember Superstar changing his tune to Vince and then magically getting in the Hall of Fame. Ass kissing old fart, so afraid of his fading relevence he literally begs for this sort of attention. And am I the only one who thinks a guy in his 70's on twitter is fucking sad?


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will admit I did find it funny he would have a facebook page that he actually posts on. Maybe he is in more tuned in to the real world than people give him credit for lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"I'm relevant, brother."


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone should say he ripped his look from Hogan just to piss him off, which apparently is quite easy to do nowadays.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

K.W.H. said:


> People still fondly remember Superstar changing his tune to Vince and then magically getting in the Hall of Fame. Ass kissing old fart, so afraid of his fading relevence he literally begs for this sort of attention. *And am I the only one who thinks a guy in his 70's on twitter is fucking sad?*


Famous people on twitter in their 70's? No. Normal people? yes.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this real? All the idiots that think they know its fake can just shut up. You never know with Billy Graham. Anyways talk about overreacting its a scripted show for gods sake.


----------

